# Here is a deal for you



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a guy selling his entire lifetime collection as a bundle. One stop shopping for life.

VINTAGE GIBSON FENDER VOX BURNS GRETSCH BINSON FRAMUS - eBay (item 280491416318 end time Apr-20-10 10:48:46 PDT)


GIBSON 

( 1961) 355 STD STEREO 2 PAF, cherry color w case 

( 1961) LES PAUL SG CUSTOM 3 PAF,white color w case 

( 1966) EB2 BASS cherry color w case 

( 1976) LES PAUL 3 PICK UP black color w case 

( 1963) EB0 BASS cherry color w/original case 

VOX 




( 1964) AC 100 amp and cabinet 

( 1968) SUPER BEATLE amp and cabinet 

( 1966) AC 50 FOUNDATION amp and cabinet 

( 1968) WESTMINSTER amp and cab 

( 1966) AC 30 orig 220 v. 

( 1968) KENSINGTON combo amp 

( 1964) CONTINENTAL organ made in ITALY w VOX stand 




FENDER 




( 1963) JAZZMASTER sunburst color w case 

( 1962) JAGUAR fiesta red color w case 

( 1963) BASS VI sunburst color w case 

( 1961) JAZZ BASS sunburst color w case 

( 1995) STRATOCASTER reissue fiesta red w case 

( 1995) PRECISION BASS reissue fiesta red w case 

( 1995) TELECASTER reissue fiesta red w case 

( 1968) DUAL SHOWMAN amp and cabinet w JBL speakers 

( 1966) BANDMASTER amp and cabinet w JBL speakers 

( 1966) FENDER REVERB tan color 




BURNS 




( 1962) BLACK BISON guitar 3 pick up black color w case 

( 1962) BLACK BISON bass black color w case 

( 1966) BABY BISON guitar red color w case 

( 1966) BABY BISON bass red color w case 

( 1964) BURNS SPLITSOUND guitar red color w case 

( 1964 BURNS SPLITSOUND bass sunburst color w case

( 1967) BURNS BALDWIN 12 guitar sunburst color w case 

( 1964) ORBIT 6 combo amp 

( 1964) ORBIT 3 combo amp 

( 1965) ORBIT 3 combo amp 

( 1968) BALDWIN PROFESSIONAL combo amp 




GRETSCH 




( 1968) 6120 CHET ATKINS NASHVILLE orange color w case 




AMPEQ 




( 1964) PORTAFLEX B-18 N bass amp 




FRAMUS 




( 1959) TRIUMPH UPRIGHT ELECTRIC BASS gold color w case 

( 1965) FRAMUS STRATO model 3 pick up red color w case 

( 1966) FRAMUS JAGUAR model 3 pick up red color w case 

( 1966) FRAMUS JAGUAR model 3 pick up sunburst color w case 

( 1965) FRAMUS JAZZMASTER model 2 pick up sunburst color w case 

( 1965) FRAMUS JAZZBASS sunburst color w case 




HOFNER 




( 1964) HOFNER 173 guitar 3 pick up red color w case 

( 1964) HOFNER 173 bass red color w case 

( 1965) HOFNER 175 guitar 3 pick up red color w case 




OVATION 




( 1976) CUSTOM LEGEND sunburst color w case 

( 1976) CUSTOM LEGEND 12 sunburst color w case 




ROLAND 




( 1984) RD 1000 PIANO w ROLAND stand and pedal 

( 1986) RD-300S Digital piano 




LINN 




( 1984) LINN DRUM 2 Drum machine 

( 1985) LINN 9000 Drum machine 




OBERHEIM 




( 1985) DMX Drum machine 










BINSON 




( 1964) ECHOREC 2 mod T7E 

( 1962) ECHOREC BABY model 

( 1964) PRE MIXER ECHO 4 channels mod PA 4MN 

( 1962) Complete PA system include 

ECHOREC 2 

PRE MIXER ECHO 6 channels mod PA 6MN 

2 POWER AMP BINSON tube 60 watt each 

1 POWER AMP BINSON tube 40 watt 

2 CABINET BINSON model C20I 

1 CABINET BINSON bass reflex model C20C 




( 1974) Complete PA system include 

ECHOREC P.E.603-T 

2 PRE MIXER ECHO 8 channels mod P.A. 602 

2 POWER AMP BINSON tube model P.O.601-200 WATT 

1 POWER AMP BINSON tube model P.O.601-100 WATT 

1 POWER REGULATOR BINSON model P.V.604 1000 WATT


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

That's something else. Wow!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

guess that stuff was cluttering up the house. 
now he's gonna buy a _real _guitar. =)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

What, no make an offer option??? Boo!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

six-string said:


> guess that stuff was cluttering up the house.
> now he's gonna buy a _real _guitar. =)


well, as old as some of that junk is, if he can con someone into buying it, he can get something new


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Starting bid: $140,000
# of bids: 0


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I might be able to put in a bid on the strings for all of that, but that's about as close as I can get.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He will be forced to break it all up, there are some nice pieces in there but there is also a lot of junk so I dont think anyone will buy the lot.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm afraid the ad mentions "Local pick-up only"...dang...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Sure wish that friend in Nigeria would hurry up and deposit that $43.6 million that he promised me.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Maybe Alex Dann,Blue Hugh and Faracaster can pool their money ,rent a cube van and go down and get this stuff.


----------

